

Understanding View Zombie Events in Backbone.JS - davemo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb8_IReoms

======
crawfordcomeaux
Link is broken. Corrected version:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb8_IReoms8>

